# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Microsoft Windows  > Microsoft Windows for professionals  >  Where does malware usually hide?

## XP user

Not exactly a new article, but most of it still applies: Places that viruses and trojans hide on start up.

Paul

----------

